# Who Makes This?



## fordy (Oct 4, 2010)

Please can someone help me I was given this when I used to work for Honda by a bigwig from Japan on a visit. I've lost the manual and box unfortunately so can't give more info. Number on back is yt59-0AA0 air think that's Honda part number which doesn't go into Honda parts system I think this is a seiko number 330316 what I'm really after is a rough value as I have other watches that need to be insured so need to tell them approx value. I have tried to take a picture but without much success if I manage it I'll post ASAP. Many thanks in advance Gary


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you sure it's not 7T59, which is a Seiko model number? Try completed listings in an advanced search on the bay for current sale values.

Mike


----------



## fordy (Oct 4, 2010)

I had to double check but it is YT59 I'm afraid I've been trying for ages to find out about this I haven't found a single picture anywhere even high end jewellers can't help.


----------



## fordy (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry forgot to introduce myself, my name is Gary joined a long time ago back in 2010 bu never really had the chance to sit down and browse. I currently have 4 watches, all different styles and makes. Ted baker chronograph with brown leather strap, police chronograph black ceramic, citizen Eco drive skyhawk and said watch above. I would love to put pictures up but I haven got a clue how to from an iPad, if there is a post I've missed on how to then I apologise.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

the "yt" bit of the number is one used by pulsar, I know they make a yt57 and a yt58, it's the cheaper version of the seiko kinetic 5m43, so I wouldn't be surprised to find a yt59 too

wook


----------



## fordy (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had a look at the pulsar yt models but it looks nothing like them I'm afraid but thanks for input it looks like a seiko as wonder is at 4 o clock position


----------



## Fortean101 (Jul 2, 2012)

Fordy you can download tapatalk which has a picture hosting feature, invaluable really as you are using apple iOS. Tapatalk costs 69p (at least for the iPhone version anyway)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Does your watch look anything like this?










See: http://forums.watchu...tml#post5163505



> Honda 200m kinetic made by Seiko a few years back


----------



## fordy (Oct 4, 2010)

Eureka that's the kiddie, have you changed strap as mine is stainless steel bracelet type.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

DeeDubya said:


> Does your watch look anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.....liking that a lot! let me know if you ever want to sell!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

fordy said:


> Eureka that's the kiddie, have you changed strap as mine is stainless steel bracelet type.


Not my watch. Somebody else's pics in WUS Wednesday WRUW thread I linked. In the second photo it's on a bracelet.


----------



## fordy (Oct 4, 2010)

That is The watch I've got, Deedubya I've spent almost 6months trying to find out and you've done it in less than a day for that I thank you for your time.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

Could it be a Pulsar movement in a case of a different source?


----------

